# How can I fix my 6 years of neglect to my budgie



## Margit (Mar 30, 2021)

So, my budgie doesn't really like me if you haven't noticed from the title. I am in need of help so to speak. he doesn't draw blood or anything but nips me when I get too close and is shaking whenever I'm around.
My family situation subjects him to a lot of yelling and arguing. Overall not a positive environment. I guess he's gotten used to it? Or more so tolerating it. To be honest, I'm not very hopeful that our relationship will ever get better. I really don't know what to do anymore. Honestly, I don't think he'll ever trust me.
In the whole time I've had him, he's never been out of the cage. I don't know if that has affected him in any major way but I hope not. I remember that one time before I went to school years back, I accidentally left the door of his cage open. As far as I know, I don't think he ever came out. I don't think it'd be a good idea really to let him out at the moment anyway because I'm scared he'll hide/get stuck somewhere and die before I find him. Does anybody know what I could do to help him..? I don't want his life to be this miserable forever...😔
edit: oh and I forgot to mention, he has had a mirror for the entire time he's been with us. I later discovered that he shouldn't have it, but he just seemed so much more lively with it that it felt cruel to take away... I have once again removed it now, but he seems interested in the reflective surface of the water bowl instead, so I guess I should remove that too. I hope the withdrawal of his reflection doesn't affect him too badly... right?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Margit

We will use this thread rather than the other thread which as been deleted now. I will flag this thread so other Talk Budgies Staff can weigh in on the thread if they wish to do so.

I commend your desire to try to ensure your budgie receives the best possible care for the remainder of its time on earth. You've come to the right place to learn how to care for your budgie properly! What is your little fellow's name?

How large is the cage your budgie is in currently? It should be in the largest cage possible. The very minimum size would be 30"x18"x18" and bigger is always better.
I would not consider allowing the budgie to be out of the cage at this point in its life. Its wing muscles are not going to be fully developed and it won't be able to fly properly and the budgie will be too terrified to leave its "safe" place anyway. Always talk calmly and quietly to the budgie and do not make sudden moves around it.

Try to move the budgie into a room where it is not subjected to yelling and hostile attitudes and actions. Spend as much time alone with the bird as you can but don't expect the budgie to become trusting after having been neglected for so many years. Play music on low in the room and, if possible, keep the door to the room shut to keep out noise from the rest of the family.

Something very positive you can do for yourself and your budgie at this time is read ALL of the stickies throughout the forum, the Budgie Articles and learn as much about the BEST PRACTICES in budgie care as possible. 

Sit next to the budgie's cage and talk, sing, or read quietly to it 10-15 minutes 3 or 4 times a day. You can even read the stickies and budgie articles out-loud to your bird! 
Always talk calmly and quietly to the budgie and do not make sudden moves around it.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

SITE GUIDELINES
List of Stickies
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies!
How-To Guides
FAQ
Articles
Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense
Avian First Aid
Quarantine IS Necessary!
A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads
Cage sizes.
Essentials to a Great Cage
Resource Directory*


----------



## Margit (Mar 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *What is your little fellow's name?
> 
> How large is the cage your budgie is in currently? It should be in the largest cage possible. The very minimum size would be 30"x18"x18" and bigger is always better.*


Hello, FaeryBee!

His name is Jack. I named him jack because of a cartoon I used to watch when I was little. It was about little cars being heroes or something? What I remember is that I named my budgie after the main character. A red and yellow truck! I also thought that it'd be a name that he would be able to say probably because I say it mostly in Estonian, 'Tšak' is more what it sounds like.

About the cage, It's 54x34x75cm. I now know that it probably would've been better to get a cage that wasn't as tall but rather wider. At the moment though. I'm not able to buy a new one. If possible, I'm planning to get a summer job this summer to perhaps be able to buy a new cage.

Though I feel like I've put too many things in the cage. He mostly climbs on the bars rather than flies. That could also be because I haven't really taken him out of the cage but I feel like It's maybe a bit too crowded. I'm planning on replacing some of the things with new things soon cuz some are diy's that he does use occasionally but I'd rather replace some with less bulky ones's so to speak. 

And before I forget, I have one question. My mom bought 'Riga bird sand with anise perfume/aroma and crushed seashells'. Would that be toxic to him/irritate him? 

I know that sand should mostly be used outside and not inside the cage but I have 2 kilos of it so.. yeah. I haven't put it in the cage since I'm not sure if It's safe for him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please do not put any sand in the cage. Jack should not be given sand or grit as it can cause crop impaction. The bottom of the cage should be lined with white paper towels or blank newspaper (white packing paper).
Can you post a picture of your cage and budgie?
Take a look at the link I gave you previously which is titled Essentials for a Great Cage.*


----------



## Margit (Mar 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> Can you post a picture of your cage and budgie?


This is kind of embarrassing..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage doesn't look too crowded. Keep in mind that Jack probably won't fly because his wing muscles don't have the strength to do.
I have two older budgies that used to fly all of the time but as they've aged, they've started just hopping or climbing from one place to another.

I'd recommend you get Jack a swing. Budgies LOVE swings. Also, try to replace the wooden dowel rods with natural wood perches.
I'm probably missing it but I only see one dish in the cage. You need to have both food and fresh water available for him.*

*https://www.talkbudgies.com/threads/essentials-to-a-great-cage.31719/*


----------



## Margit (Mar 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'd recommend you get Jack a swing. Budgies LOVE swings. Also, try to replace the wooden dowel rods with natural wood perches.
> I'm probably missing it but I only see one dish in the cage. You need to have both food and fresh water available for him.*
> 
> *https://www.talkbudgies.com/threads/essentials-to-a-great-cage.31719/*


I'm planning on getting him a swing and some other things soon.

I've replaced the metal water bowl he used to have with a temporary porcelain dish since the metal surface was reflective and he started to use it as a mirror when I removed his mirrors.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jack is a very handsome fellow! I also would try and remove all the toys made out of cloth or cotton. If he chews on those, they also can lead to crop impaction; it's better to replace them other things. The link FaeryBee posted will give you a great starting point


----------

